# Exodons



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

This isn't a piranha-based question, but I don't see a forum for fish-related questions other than for piranha, and it just didn't seem like it would fit in the "Lounge."

I'm wondering if anybody knows if exodons are captive bred or if all of them that you order from Aquascape and Shark Aquarium and such are all wild caught...?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Try Non-piranha Freshwater fora...

From what I have read, Exodons aren't often bred in captivity and are almost always wild-caught.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Try Non-piranha Freshwater fora...
> 
> From what I have read, Exodons aren't often bred in captivity and are almost always wild-caught.


is there a write up on these buggers cuz they seem pretty interesting


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Do a search, they have been brought up MANY times on this forum.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

exos rock.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I think that if they were captive bred, they'd be easy to find and wouldn't cost between 5-10$/fish...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

There are a lot of CB fishes that cost wayyyy more than $5-10/fish...


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

they are pretty cool fish like, my mate has some and they are lively as helll


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I've had them before, and they're totally kickass.
They're like tiny little Pygos.
In a shoal of 50 or so, they are absolutely amazing to watch in a feeding frenzy.

I'm planning on getting some more soon... was just curious about if anybody know for sure if they could be captive bred or if all captive specimens are wild caught.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> This isn't a piranha-based question, but I don't see a forum for fish-related questions other than for piranha, and it just didn't seem like it would fit in the "Lounge."
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody knows if exodons are captive bred or if all of them that you order from Aquascape and Shark Aquarium and such are all wild caught...?


Non-Pirahna Forum --- smart guy!


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

For a 1.5" fish, they're really badass. I had a bunch in with my reds and they used to corner the bigger ones and nip their fins. They're active too. They never calm down. I mean. They chase the p's around until the p's get bored and turn around and eat them. Haha.

I've never spent 5 dollars on them though? Usually like 2.50.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> This isn't a piranha-based question, but I don't see a forum for fish-related questions other than for piranha, and it just didn't seem like it would fit in the "Lounge."
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody knows if exodons are captive bred or if all of them that you order from Aquascape and Shark Aquarium and such are all wild caught...?


Non-Pirahna Forum --- smart guy!








[/quote]

Thanks, now I know for next time.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

exodons are the piranha substitue for piranha lovers lol. amazing little fish, school well and are voricious hunters. 
lots and lots of information on them. my only advice to exodons is keeping at least half a dozen or more in a school. the more the better


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I assume most of them are wild caught. Mine are set up in a 55, there are 22 right now, though that could change at any moment. Every now and then they go cannabilistic, and eat a couple of the weakest tankmates. Neat fish, like alot of current. 2 emporer 400s, and 2 mj1200 powerheads.


----------

